# US Masters - Pick 5



## dogged_it (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Masters Comp at masters-sweepstake.com. I have entered two teams. Woods, Donald, O'Hern, Garcia, Weir, and Mickelson, Clarke, Campbell, Casey and Garcia.

Lookslike a great comp and should promote some discusiion over next 10 days


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would love to go to the Masters someday. Just reading about it and watching it on tv, I've come to the conclusion that Augusta in the spring must be the most beautiful place on earth. The only time I was ever there, it was covered with a dusting of snow and you wouldn't have recognized it as a golf course.


----------



## dogged_it (Mar 28, 2007)

*I will take you Dennis*

Well dennis prize is now up to 20K so if my 5 players bring me the beans we will go next year. Enjoy the Masters can't wait now


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope you understand I'm going to HOLD you to that promise!  

I do play Augusta every couple days on my computer. I can break par there... how's THAT for a messed up sense of reality, huh?


----------

